# Mystery motobike, trying to ID.



## joshfromga (Dec 18, 2016)

hey everyone, I picked up this bike a few days ago, I'm hoping to pin down who made it and when. I'll post what pics I have, and I can take more tomorrow if anyone asks for specific ones. I do know the wheels are wrong. the serial number is under the bottom bracket. there's a 9 in the center, and 552154 along the edge. Thanks in advance for any help I get!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Davis? I'm sure the real experts will chime in. V/r Shawn


----------



## joshfromga (Dec 18, 2016)

thanks, every bit of info helps.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah looks like 1919 Davis to me. Nice find.


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 18, 2016)

Some nice parts there. It will take some patients, but good project to start. Bottle cap badge or badge holes?


----------



## joshfromga (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll have to check. Ill post pics of the headtube tomorrow.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2016)

*Davis-Built .... 1919 Model Year ... Only 3-inch
AND 5-inch (approximate) headtube height
offered for 1919.  

Yours is the 3-inch.  If this were a Davis-Built
H-D ..... an optional factory tank was available,
for your frame-size ONLY.

NO 7-inch tallframe headtubes offered after 1918.

Find the Show Your Davis Bicycle thread, and 
prepare to be amazed.

Also, a thread exists specifically for the H-D bicycle.

Maybe some kindly Saint on the CABE is able to post some links ....

Nice machine .............
*
........... patric


----------



## joshfromga (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## sam (Dec 20, 2016)

Same sprocket as Sears Master and Sharply Hardware


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 20, 2016)

For sale?


----------



## joshfromga (Jan 3, 2017)

THanks to everyone for the info!


Oldnut said:


> For sale?



 Sorry, it was gone almost from the first post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Probably on its way to becoming a HD by now!


----------

